# Loose Tenon Joint



## bmeacha1 (Mar 9, 2013)

I am a new wood worker experimenting with some loose tenon joints, on a book shelf I am working on. I set up a jig for my router to make the female portion of the joint. I do not own a planer, can I still make the tenon portion without a planer, if so how?


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Resaw the wood to the thickness you need on the band saw or table saw. You will have more waste on the TS, only get one 3/8" thick tennon from a piece of 3/4" stock.


----------



## bmeacha1 (Mar 9, 2013)

The shelf is 3/4" thick, so from some of the other posts on this site they said to use a 1/4" tenon? What do you think?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, tenons are normally 1/3 the width. :smile:


----------



## bmeacha1 (Mar 9, 2013)

So the approach is still the same to cut the desired thickness on the band saw and router the edges?


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes, this is a good way to do it.


----------



## bmeacha1 (Mar 9, 2013)

ok, thank you for your help.


----------

